# Win some Gore Galore at the Raven's Barrow



## CastleNottingham (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey folks,

I've been away from the forums for awhile, but now I'm back with a new Halloween and Horror site at www.RavensBarrow.com . Right now I'm running a contest to win a Gore Galore Gift Certificate at www.RavensBarrow.com/contest to kick the site off. Hope to see ya'll entered.


----------

